# 1979 Mercury longshaft



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Needs pull rope assembly, carb work, and probably an impeller. It did run until I broke the pull rope, tried to replace it, and broke the rewind spring. Whole thing pissed me off. $100


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Sorry, it's a 9.8


----------

